# How to catch CAE



## David J (May 2, 2010)

Hi everyone!
I foolishly purchased three CAEs and now want to get rid of them. Catching them will be very difficult in my heavily planted and wooded aquarium unless someone out there can share their wisdom with me! What is the best way to catch them? BTW, if anyone wants them they can have them for free.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Last time I had to catch mine in my planted tank I used a 6" net I got at a dollar store, set in in an open area and pretty much chased them into the net. Darn things are lightning fast lol Good luck catching them


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

From my experience the way to do it and its a real PIA is to take out the plants and wood then catch them otherwise it's next to impossible.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

two nets... one big one to catch them in and a little one to chase them into it


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

two nets And i would lower the water level it will be a lot easier


----------



## David J (May 2, 2010)

Thank you all! It looks like I will have to be patient and very sneaky, but I think the two net method is a good one.


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

also try doing it at night they seem to be alot slower then


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Try getting a one clear 2 litre pop bottle cut the top (neck end) off invert it and stick it back in the hole. Now bait the bottle with something he likes (algae wafer or something), lay it on the bottom and wait for the greedy little bugger to go in to eat it. Now just reach in and get him out. Don't leave it in overnight as fish can swim in and suffocate from the lack of water exchange.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

Crank your CO2 - they are easy to catch when they are gasping for air at the surface.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I DONT THINK he would want his discus up top gasping for air..the pop bottle idea sounds good..


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> I DONT THINK he would want his discus up top gasping for air..the pop bottle idea sounds good..


I have used it a few times to catch siamese algae eaters in my planted tanks after they get bigger(read fat and lazy).They seem to be great at first when they are young and smaller but with time they always get fat and lazy, going for the easy meal and ignoring the algae


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

well dun think u should crank the co2...kinda bad for everything(water parameters..live stock..yada)...the lowering of water level..then the two nets seem pretty ok...bottle idea sounds good, but think if u have other livestock, they might go into the bottle first..lol..i know my amanos will do so..lol


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, if you have other fish or shrimp in there, you might end up with some unintended bycatch. But easy enough to separate them out once caught in the bottle.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I should have added the "j/king" after

Rich



couch said:


> Crank your CO2 - they are easy to catch when they are gasping for air at the surface.


----------

